
Peter Thiel Is Reportedly Exploring Launching Conservative News Outlet - miraj
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-04/peter-thiel-said-to-be-exploring-launching-conservative-news-outlet
======
kstrauser
Good, and I hope it takes off. While there are numerous respected conservative
magazines, the right has no legitimate news networks. I think we'd all be
better off if conservatives had, say, a TV channel that actually reported real
news.

~~~
_bohm
>the right has no legitimate news networks.

Unless you specifically mean TV channels, the right has it's fair share of
legitimate news outlets, like the WSJ.

I'm not sure that anyone would be better off with any more 24h cable news
channels. The problem with all of these, regardless of political orientation,
is that there's only so much useful content that can be produced on an ongoing
basis that will appeal to the common denominator. As a result, we end up with
the same kinds of talk shows and propaganda pieces that plague all cable news
channels, and ultimately serve to delegitimate them.

~~~
ellius
I actually think you could pretty easily fill 24 hours with talk about policy
if you had the funding and willpower to do so. The question is whether a
market exists for that, or whether you can create one. I’d love to see any
television station present meaningful policy discussions, regardless of
political alignment. To me that’s a much more important indicator of quality
than “conservative/liberal/whatever.”

------
xandar11
How does this fit into his Monopoly first strategy? News outlets are not
monopolies and have no significant competitive advantage (unlike PayPal and FB
which have network effects).

I've listened somewhere that he also opened a restaurant some time ago and it
failed, which is why he's so negative on restaurants.

------
RickJWag
Diversity of thought is a good thing. I hope Thiel succeeds.

------
naeem
Comments here are hilarious. Replace "Peter Thiel" with "Elon Musk" and
"conservative" with "liberal" and the circle jerk will fly.

------
QAPereo
This again? Either I’m entering my dotage, or this was on the front page
recently. Either way, if Thiel wants to burn his money for ideological
purposes, I’m sure that the line to sell him matches is around the block.

Edit: naeem, I’d encourage you to move past assumptions and actually look at
comment histories; in my case at least you’re dead wrong.

